#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > UK Travel Forum >  >  Naaarwich

## armstrong

A recent death in the family meant that I needed to travel back to the UK pretty sharpish.

It's a whirlwind tour with me arriving Monday night and leaving Saturday morning.

I'm in Amsterdam airport necking a Heineken as I type.

I've lived in Thailand for nearly 9 years and only been back to the UK once for a wedding and a bit of sight seeing in London.

This time I'm travelling on my own,   wifey needs to work and no way in hell am i travelling with a 3 year old by myself!

Flew KLM from BKK to Amsterdam,   got a proper shitty seat in the middle of the plane,  no leg room, no way out, no view...   pretty much sat there for the whole 11hours.   Nearly topped myself when I saw i still had 6hours to go...  I was in an F row...



I did get told off because I had bought 2 beers in departures and because I didn't get round to drinking the second one I necked it on the flight.  Apparently you're not allowed to do that.

Also,  no fucking ATMs give THB in departures.  WTF is up with that.

2 of these cost me a tenner (430bht) in AMS Airport. a small can of Singha was 125bht in Swampy..



Should arrive in t'old cuntry (Norwich) about 9ish.   Quick check-in and then nip out for a Carling or two and a kebab.    :bananaman:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Welcome back to Blighty Brexit prices :Smile: 
Pint of real Ale 80 baht at the pub. :UK: 
Not been to that part of the UK before apart from a weekend in Lowestoft 30 years ago.

----------


## armstrong

KLM did their best to make me cry while I waited to board the final flight to Norwich.




After checking into my hotel (Premier Inn - back of the net!)  I legged it to the nearest shop and gorged on food.



The burger was from a top class establishment.




The hotel room has some weird things I have vague memories of.

----------


## armstrong

Fry up buffet for breakfast and went for a walk at 8am.

Just outside the hotel is a Thai restaurant on a boat.








I minced around home of the Canaries, Carrow road.





Take That are playing there tomorrow..


Parts of Norwich are very pretty.








ooh!  is that a Wetherspoons!



I had to wait 10minutes as they couldnt serve me a beer until 9am.

----------


## Minty

Safe travels. 

Make your excuses and get back to the Dam a day early.  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

The rest of my day consisted of shopping and a beer or two.

The Swag



9 Quid for a 5inch doll!!!




Back to the room for a nap and a bit of tele.




and then a Gammon steak and eggs for dinner before retiring to my room to watch the football, and falling asleep at half time.

----------


## misskit

Always nice to see tidy streets without wire cables hanging all over.

Enjoy your solo trip.

----------


## armstrong

A morning walk through a park.

Old stuff.








and new stuff.





Off to the seaside "resort" of Gt. Yarmouth today.

----------


## buriramboy

Nice part of the country, I lived in Essex/Suffolk for 10 years and would be back there now if not for ridiculous house prices. Remember going up to Norwich for the Ipswich/Norwich derbies back in the early 90s, good times.

----------


## chassamui

Just remember Armstrong. Although you are still a youngster, Haribo is not for breakfast.
Enjoy, if you can.No skateboard this trip?

----------


## wasabi

I've twice had a caravan park holiday in Gt Yarmouth but that's the closest I've been to Norwich.
27 years since I've been in GtYarmouth , will be interesting to see the changes. Is it still so windy.

----------


## patsycat

Also, those cobbled streets are very dangerous if you are wearing high heels.

Looks nice, actually.

----------


## Neo

Try checking in online before the return flight... get a seat at the back near the beer and sleep safe in the knowledge that in the event of a crash the smug bastards in 1st and business class will be the first to die  :Wink:

----------


## armstrong

> 27 years since I've been in GtYarmouth , will be interesting to see the changes.


its been a good 10+ years since ive been and it's still the same.  pics coming when i'm less drunk.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Isn't Norwich City centre famous for having more pubs per square mile than anywhere else?




> pics coming when i'm less drunk.

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by wasabi
> 
> 27 years since I've been in GtYarmouth , will be interesting to see the changes.
> 
> 
> its been a good 10+ years since ive been and it's still the same.  pics coming when i'm less drunk.


Its about 18 months since I was last there... probably safe to go back now  :Smile: 

Lively night out  :Friday:

----------


## hallelujah

It's a fucker to get to from up norf, but there are some lovely little towns and villages in that part of the world.

Keep 'em coming Armstrong!

----------


## armstrong

Off on a jolly into Yarmouth.

The seafront.







Beautiful weather so took a walk on the beach,




late night snack.




and breakfast this morning..

----------


## chassamui

> and breakfast this morning..


So Jealous. Love buttered crumpets. Yummy

----------


## wasabi

late night snack.
G]https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCVY3Z0UAAA-ezS.jpg[/IMG]


You must have been out of the country for a long time to want to eat that, that's for when your smashed with beer.
Soon you'll upgrade from a Donna to a Kofta.

----------


## cyrille

> So Jealous. Yummy


The first stage of your gender reassignment application has been approved.

To complete the next stage you must post the words 'scrumptious' and 'lush'.

----------


## armstrong

Thursday was the funeral,   Friday we went to Wroxham Barns with the kids.   Was shit.   Although the kids seemed to like it.

Now in Amsterdam airport for 5hours waiting for my flight to Bangkok.

Fin.

----------


## chassamui

> To complete the next stage you must post the words 'scrumptious' and 'lush'.


I am not Charlotte Church, just in case you were wondering.  :Wink:

----------


## cyrille

'kin hell armstrong...you're not even...err...not even going to catch those regional finals of the skateboarding cup in Amsterdam as you originally planned?
 :Confused: 

I was willing to overlook the schoolboy error of missing online booking, but you're actually not going to leave the airport in Amsterdam?

----------


## armstrong

> but you're actually not going to leave the airport in Amsterdam?


nope.  i went to an irish bar if that helps  :Smile:  

checked in online so got a decent seat for the long leg though.

----------


## cyrille

There might come a time when you'll feel little need to cash in on a family bereavement by getting waylaid in Amsterdam.

Think on, lad.

For goodness sake think on.

Still, you'll always have 



This tantalising image of which Martin Parr would be proud.

So much emotion.

Trepidation? Nostalgia? 

Reflections on a life well lived, or otherwise?

Who dare speculate?

----------

